# Some people are incredibly boring



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

First of June

"How was your day?", I asked a colleague of mine.
"Normal", he replied.
He doesn't go on with the conversation.

Second of June

"How are you doing today?", I asked.
"Ok", he replied.
He doesn't go on with the conversation.

Third of June
"Sooo, what's up?"
"Nothing", he replied
He doesn't go on with the conversation.

Fourth of June
"Hey"
"Hi"
He doesn't go on with the conversation.

Fifth of June
"I learned something really interesting today about project management! (then I explain it)"
He doesn't go on with the conversation.

Sixth of June
"How are you feeling today? "
"I'm ok"
He doesn't go on with the conversation.

I think I'm going to stop talking to this boring guy.
I've had enough of people not investing in conversations.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I am boring. There is nothing to talk about with me.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

eveningbat said:


> I am boring. There is nothing to talk about with me.


For starters, why are you called an evening bat? I would assume it is because you like evenings.  Or perhaps because you like bats. Could be anything.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Yikes, these sound like answers I'd give. At least I already know I'm boring.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

He hates small talks, obviously...


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

I'd do that too. Where I live, people will get a stick up their butt if you say something they don't like. Safer to keep it superficial at work.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

M0rbid said:


> He hates small talks, obviously...


Yes he told me that himself: "I get extremely irritated if any words people utter don't lead to anything useful of conversation". That guy really sucks. A person can't relax and have a nice bro-chat. No, EVERYTHING YOU SAY HAS TO MAKE A CULMINATION OF LOGIC. Man.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

s12345 said:


> For starters, why are you called an evening bat? I would assume it is because you like evenings.  Or perhaps because you like bats. Could be anything.


I just found this word in the dictionary by accident some years ago and thought it was nice. I am a translator so I often have to use dictionaries. 
Well, yes, I like evenings too.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

eveningbat said:


> I just found this word in the dictionary by accident some years ago and thought it was nice. I am a translator so I often have to use dictionaries.
> Well, yes, I like evenings too.


Nice to hear.


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

I didn't know we worked together. I could be that other person. Don't get me wrong I just hate start up conversations. Try to ask questions that can't easily be answer or take some thought to answer. 

On another note, this other person is being a little rude and not thinking of your feelings.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I know the feeling. But, honestly, I come across as pretty boring to people as well. Most of the time, I can't be bothered or don't have the time for conversation.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Just Here said:


> I didn't know we worked together. I could be that other person. Don't get me wrong I just hate start up conversations. Try to ask questions that can't easily be answer or take some thought to answer.
> 
> On another note, this other person is being a little rude and not thinking of your feelings.


It doesn't matter what I ask. He even told me once: "You're not my first priority". I think he can go **** himself.


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh, it happens with everyone I talk to... I thought it was normal


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Youre the one concerned, not him so maybe you're the problem


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

He probably just doesn't like you:blank. I tend to keep my answers short and to the point to people I have no interest in getting to know.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

Damn!!!

I hate small talk too and probably seem like an ******* too...


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

He is probably suspicious of you because you persist as if out of desperation. I should note that my default setting is "suspicious" so he probably is the same. He is probably just thinking that your purpose in talking to him is to elevate your self esteem at his expense, one way or another. Thats also probably why you made this post, just to complain ...


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Eh, I wouldn't think anything of it. If he doesn't open up with small talk, it hardly means he's boring. My co-workers think I'm boring and don't bother asking how I am anymore XD But in reality it's because we have nothing in common and I can't relate to anyone at all. While so many people would find me boring, I don't find myself to be.

With small talk that is so general like that, it can be hard to be interesting. It's like a typical response in society, if that makes sense.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

s12345 said:


> I've had enough of people not investing in conversations.


Have you considered the forum you're on?

Anyway, as someone said, why are you worrying so much about it? Just find someone else to talk to.



jlscho03 said:


> With small talk that is so general like that, it can be hard to be interesting. It's like a typical response in society, if that makes sense.


Indeed. Water cooler talk at work isn't meant to be deep or particularly engaging. More often than not, it's talking for the sake of interaction.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

That's pretty much me there.


----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

s12345 said:


> First of June
> 
> "How was your day?", I asked a colleague of mine.
> "Normal", he replied.
> ...


Honestly, I would respond the same because I find those questions to be boring, not worth engaging in. They're just so normal and expected.



s12345 said:


> Yes he told me that himself: "I get extremely irritated if any words people utter don't lead to anything useful of conversation". That guy really sucks. A person can't relax and have a nice bro-chat. No, EVERYTHING YOU SAY HAS TO MAKE A CULMINATION OF LOGIC. Man.


Ha, that sounds just like me. I don't like talking to people who have nothing to say, and I don't have the energy to care about social niceties.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Kiba said:


> He probably just doesn't like you:blank. I tend to keep my answers short and to the point to people I have no interest in getting to know.


You have just made it clearer to me. Thanks


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

hes not interested in you


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Just Here said:


> I didn't know we worked together. I could be that other person. Don't get me wrong I just hate start up conversations. Try to ask questions that can't easily be answer or take some thought to answer.
> 
> On another note, this other person is being a little rude and not thinking of your feelings.


Every time I bring up 'deep' topics, he keep saying he doesn't have the time. Apparently, according to him, his life is OVERLY BUSY WITH NOT A SPICKLE OF FREE TIME CHOKINGLY STRESSFUL. As he claims it.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Jammer25 said:


> Have you considered the forum you're on?
> 
> Anyway, as someone said, why are you worrying so much about it? Just find someone else to talk to.
> 
> Indeed. Water cooler talk at work isn't meant to be deep or particularly engaging. More often than not, it's talking for the sake of interaction.


Oh yeah. Life's just that easy. Find someone else to talk to. If there was someone else.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Makes me wonder, if when all my coworkers ask how i'm doing, they expect me to spark up a conversation afterwards?

Pff good luck getting me to start up any conversation whatsoever.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

jesse93 said:


> Makes me wonder, if when all my coworkers ask how i'm doing, they expect me to spark up a conversation afterwards?
> 
> Pff good luck getting me to start up any conversation whatsoever.


The funny thing is, with my good friends I just have to say 'hello' and twenty minutes later we can't stop talking about deep subjects like relativistic theory, dimensions and physics. It just happens automatically. Simple questions are an ice breaker.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

I suspect he's just not interested in talking with you. 
That's fine, isn't it? 
Don't expect everyone wanting to talk to you. 
And yeah, he could put more effort. But he doesn't, and nothing you can or should do about that. Accept that he just is like this.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Every ****ing person is boring in small talk and superficial chit-chat.
The consensus is that no one wants to hear about the topics in your life that venture beyond that, so people act accordingly.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

To be fair, they're boring and common questions.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

ToeSnails said:


> I suspect he's just not interested in talking with you.
> That's fine, isn't it?
> Don't expect everyone wanting to talk to you.
> And yeah, he could put more effort. But he doesn't, and nothing you can or should do about that. Accept that he just is like this.


Hm, I shall accept him with the sweet little block button.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

And ironically these "boring" people often have a blooming social life and stuff. Makes me wonder what the hell im doing wrong. Meh life sucks.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

maybe hes anxious you never know or maybe his work depresses him and he has a s*** life


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Destabilise said:


> maybe hes anxious you never know or maybe his work depresses him and he has a s*** life


He told me his stressful life depresses him. 
His work is being a part time teacher and he's a co-student at my university.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Srylance said:


> And ironically these "boring" people often have a blooming social life and stuff. Makes me wonder what the hell im doing wrong. Meh life sucks.


Yeah that's because they 'fit in'. They follow each other like flock.. like fish.. it's sad.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds disinterested in talking to you. Just be civil and understand this guy doesn't have any interest in getting to know you. It's probably nothing to do with you he just isn't a social person from the sounds of things. 

That said if you ask me how I am usually my answers is "Ah okay" 

And What's new? 

Nothing really, more of the same old same old... lifes pretty status quo. 

I am actually a really boring person


----------

